# does dan51 need a new helmet???...



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

dan51 is rider numero 2 :eekster:






video by 'JustJeff'....


----------



## astrahsburg (Nov 19, 2008)

right elbow dropped?


----------



## J (Mar 25, 2004)

Woah man you allright?


----------



## Brewtality (Jul 25, 2007)

Maybe rear shock was too soft and rebound too fast. When it rebounded, it shot the riders weight forward and the front wheel planted. 
Is he ok? Any significant injuries?


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

rsquared28 said:


> Maybe rear shock was too soft and rebound too fast. When it rebounded, it shot the riders weight forward and the front wheel planted.
> Is he ok? Any significant injuries?


he was riding a hardtail.....so...umm...no, no shock compression 

he's goin' to get some x-rays this eve.....overall though he's in good shape :thumbsup:


----------



## bailout (Mar 2, 2005)

Dang! I hope he's alright and I hope that it wasn't him grunting in the video. Sounded awful.


----------



## Buzz Cut (Jan 16, 2007)

helmets are good for one good wack, skulls are good for zero, whats not drooling on yourself from a wheelchair worth?

new lid


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

*Nice*

tuck and roll when you knew you were augering in. U ok?


----------



## DMFT (Dec 31, 2003)

*Dude....*

Hope everythings intact, that looked like a pretty solid dig.

And yes, get a new lid. I'd recommend the Kali stuff. VERY solid product line.


----------



## jeffh (Jun 7, 2006)

This is the other view of Dan's digger,


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

jeffh said:


> This is the other view of Dan's digger,


fixed....


----------



## GuruAtma (May 17, 2004)

Time for a new bike!


----------



## Buzz Cut (Jan 16, 2007)

that helmet is toast


----------



## Yody (Jan 21, 2008)

jeffh said:


> This is the other view of Dan's digger,


ooooo fack this angle really shows it! Looks like he tried to tail whip it, and landed sideways. Basically he landed still sideways and highsided himself when he landed.

I just kept rewinding, going "oooooooo fack" everytime I heard that crunch.

Hope you're okay man!


----------



## jdubsl2 (Feb 6, 2006)

GuruAtma said:


> Time for a new bike!


First rider shows it wasn't the bike. 

Who is that stud anyway?!


----------



## d-bug (Mar 18, 2005)

Nothing broken, just everything above the waist is sore and swollen.

Poor execution. Bike just went sideways right off the takeoff. I tried to lower the landing gear but that failed.

Had I been on the Mojo it would have been a different story 

That was only the second ride with the helmet too .

I was due for a crash...


----------



## jdubsl2 (Feb 6, 2006)

That's great news, dude!

Seriously, glad you're OK.


----------



## rox (Aug 30, 2008)

damn dude that looks rough. glad youre ok, and that soreness is the worst of it.


----------



## jdubsl2 (Feb 6, 2006)

Sarah couldn't help but remember your quote from earlier in the day:

"I'm a trail scarfer." 

NOM-NOM-NOM


----------



## Skyline35 (May 24, 2005)

*Adding insult to injury...*

Once Dan had composed himself to the point of getting back on the bike, this Dad rides up with his kids (and a shovel) and happily explains how he made these jumps for his kids to play on. Dan shrank a bit and looked even more sad. Back at the car, Dan found a tick embedded in his arm. Ugh!

Great news that there are no broken bones and I hope that you heal quickly!
///Charlie

p.s. get a new helmet.


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

*Sometimes the simple stuff will get you*

I'm feeling for you.:thumbsup:


----------



## tburger (Apr 27, 2004)

On the bright side, it looks like you weren't wearing your helmet cam!

Glad you're okay. Got your crash for 2010 out of the way.


----------



## lamdman1976 (Sep 16, 2008)

2nd the "due for crash". ive seen you bomb through crazier stuff in demo. regroup and, i hope you well.


----------



## tsimbu (Jan 25, 2005)

Need another choice on that poll - Yes, new helmet and sign him up for the next jump clinic with Chris at Calabazas.

It looks like he pre-loaded and then stood up too early. When he went over the lip his arms and legs were rigid and it shot him off in the wrong direction. 
Also, to bring up something SVSocrates posted on Facebook a while back, had he been riding flats that crash may have gone differently. It looks like you wanted to put your right leg down to take the impact but were locked in.

Seriously, I'm glad to hear you're ok. If you need a chiro recommendation, PM me. I've got a great one. Put's me back together every time I do something like that.


----------



## tsimbu (Jan 25, 2005)

Anyone up for a redemption ride tomorrow? I haven't been to PO in a while.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

CHUM said:


> dan51 is rider numero 2


Oh really.:skep:

That is a humdinger of a bell ringer Dan. Rest up and take it easy.

fc


----------



## astrahsburg (Nov 19, 2008)

tsimbu said:


> Anyone up for a redemption ride tomorrow? I haven't been to PO in a while.


I'm in, time to get the bike dirty. Give me a call


----------



## DucJ (Aug 14, 2009)

tsimbu said:


> Anyone up for a redemption ride tomorrow? I haven't been to PO in a while.


PO?
Me wife and I are heading to Ord tomorrow...Never been there.. Should be...Interesting


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

tsimbu said:


> Anyone up for a redemption ride tomorrow? I haven't been to PO in a while.


what time?....creekside terrace?


----------



## tsimbu (Jan 25, 2005)

CHUM said:


> what time?....creekside terrace?


Someone post up a time / trailhead. I haven't been there enough times to know where to go. Last time I was there we went in the entrance that I believe is closed down now, through some military housing or something.


----------



## DJ Giggity (Sep 9, 2008)

Wow. At 6 seconds you can hear the sound of needing a new helmet.

Glad you are ok.


----------



## rho (Dec 13, 2007)

tsimbu said:


> Anyone up for a redemption ride tomorrow? I haven't been to PO in a while.


P... O...?

Huh?!?!

I want to ride with ya again, but I spent too much time on the bastard road bike today, so my acronym-fu is letting me down.


----------



## rho (Dec 13, 2007)

Ohhhh, New helmet time.


----------



## Okie Dokie (May 14, 2008)

I agree looks like he pre-loaded and jumped to soon.....causing him to land rear tire first on table top and then slam front tire down on downslope 

Hope you are okay as well....


----------



## tsimbu (Jan 25, 2005)

rho said:


> P... O...?
> 
> Huh?!?!
> 
> I want to ride with ya again, but I spent too much time on the bastard road bike today, so my acronym-fu is letting me down.


PO = Planet Ord = Fort Ord

Looks like Alan and I will be heading down to the creekside terrace trailhead - plan to start riding at 10am.

DucDucGoose where are you planing to start from / when?


----------



## bailout (Mar 2, 2005)

Looks like the hardtail and slick conditions didn't do you any favors today. Glad you're ok.


----------



## DucJ (Aug 14, 2009)

tsimbu said:


> PO = Planet Ord = Fort Ord
> 
> Looks like Alan and I will be heading down to the creekside terrace trailhead - plan to start riding at 10am.
> 
> DucDucGoose where are you planing to start from / when?


Ive never been there but 10 is about when we will be there
Is that off hwy 1 or 68 or res.rd?
EDIT:Found it..
EDIT II:Yeah, New Lid for sure...


----------



## BPSarge (Oct 9, 2007)

Looks like a "Dead Sailor" and alot of front brake! 

Ouch!


----------



## stingray4540 (Jun 25, 2009)

Two perspectives!?! How awesome is that?! 

Bummer of a crash, looked like it hurt... Nothing like spending good money on something, only to have to replace it soon thereafter.

Glad to hear nothings broken though!


----------



## NoBalance (Feb 23, 2007)

Honestly it looks like the only problem with the jump was beginning to go sideways right after the jump. The right-rear leg/foot sometimes will push the bike inwards so it starts tailing to the left. Not a problem with short jumps bit a large jump gives the bike time to be way off upon landing.

Brave jump, though, specially on hardtails.


----------



## Diesel~ (Feb 17, 2008)

Yikes, dude....glad you're going to be ok.

-D


----------



## JL de Jong (Dec 4, 2006)

Dan: I hope you're OK. That was a nasty tumble, and that's why I don't do jumps. Yeah, call me a wimp. I hear there are some dirt jumping lessons at Calabazas you could take.


----------



## The Law (Jun 4, 2005)

My theory on his crash...take this with a grain of salt since I don't have any experience to speak from...other than watching others.

He was on his hardtail and followed young buck (I guess he calls himself "Stud") without stopping to remember and/or adjust for that factor. Failure followed. 

At the end of the video, I shake my head at the camera thinking, damnit, there goes his collarbone after I just healed mine. Arsehole.


----------



## danbo (Oct 16, 2005)

Rode by there this morning and found a big divot and Dan's pride...


----------



## d-bug (Mar 18, 2005)

X-ray showed no broken bones, but I'm pretty sure my left hand has something broken in it. I can't grip anything with it. Squeezing things with it results in sharp pain. Could have been worse.

Time to look into the jump classes.


----------



## Jorgemonkey (Mar 10, 2004)

Glad you're ok (well, ok considering what could have been!)


----------



## iheartbicycles (Mar 14, 2008)

The Law said:


> My theory on his crash...take this with a grain of salt since I don't have any experience to speak from...other than watching others.
> 
> He was on his hardtail and followed young buck (I guess he calls himself "Stud") without stopping to remember and/or adjust for that factor. Failure followed.
> 
> At the end of the video, I shake my head at the camera thinking, damnit, there goes his collarbone after I just healed mine. Arsehole.


Dan does two things regularly when he jumps - he stays too far forward over the bike. Notice the pics of him on the infamous jump and the other one from demo.

The other thing is he is not balanced on the pedals - he always has one up and down.

I have to wonder if he is pulling up on his pedals - this will cause imbalance. Learn to jump with flat pedals and you'll be more balanced in the air.

pics of raf and jdub for comparison


----------



## SinglePivot (Dec 30, 2003)

Nice faceplant! I did one on the rocky manzanita 'climb' at skeggs. Full yard sale. :-/

I think the comment below is prime for the "make a video" thread! 

-Sp



The Law said:


> My theory on his crash...take this with a grain of salt since I don't have any experience to speak from...other than watching others.
> 
> He was on his hardtail and followed young buck (I guess he calls himself "Stud") without stopping to remember and/or adjust for that factor. Failure followed.
> 
> At the end of the video, I shake my head at the camera thinking, damnit, there goes his collarbone after I just healed mine. Arsehole.


----------



## ratpick (Mar 24, 2008)

Phew.. it wasn't the IBIS!

(I can't believe I'm the first to post this)

PS: hope you're ok Dan.. wish I had the guts to take on jumps like these!


----------



## d-bug (Mar 18, 2005)

iheartbicycles said:


> Dan does two things regularly when he jumps - he stays too far forward over the bike. Notice the pics of him on the infamous jump and the other one from demo.
> 
> The other thing is he is not balanced on the pedals - he always has one up and down.
> 
> ...


Definitely a problem with body position.

Thanks for all the well wishes and style critiques. Now I have something to practice when I get back on the bike. Time to be 6 again and start launching off the neighborhood driveways.


----------



## Jorgemonkey (Mar 10, 2004)

dan51 said:


> Definitely a problem with body position.
> 
> Thanks for all the well wishes and style critiques. Now I have something to practice when I get back on the bike. Time to be 6 again and start launching off the neighborhood driveways.


Just watch out for going up curbs.

Oops, sorry, I thought you were CHUM for sec..


----------



## The Law (Jun 4, 2005)

jorgemonkey said:


> Just watch out for going up curbs.
> 
> Oops, sorry, I thought you were CHUM for sec..


Wasn't Chum drunk too when he did that?

Definitely a lot of material here for another script...


----------



## dhoffroad (Oct 5, 2009)

glad your all good that was a good wack. I need a little work on the jumping thing too, I took a good hit two weeks ago but mine had to do with my rear suspension bucking me straight into the ground....


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

The Law said:


> Wasn't Chum drunk too when he did that?
> 
> Definitely a lot of material here for another script...


that was clearly K-Max, Fast Eddy and Plim's fault.....

and there was already an 'I am a R-E-T-A-R-D' thread....hrmph!


----------



## stover (Jul 30, 2007)

Ouch! Sorry about the crash Dan. Too bad I had to drag Chris out of the park early and miss all the action  See ya on another ride.


----------



## grrrah (Mar 26, 2004)

New helmet? Nah, new bike, with 6"+ of travel. 


iheartbicycles said:


> Dan does two things regularly when he jumps - he stays too far forward over the bike. Notice the pics of him on the infamous jump and the other one from demo.
> 
> The other thing is he is not balanced on the pedals - he always has one up and down.
> 
> ...


on my 'header' jump, I know I was way too forward also. I had flashbacks after watching dan's crash, as I think it was similar the way the front wheel got crossed up.


----------



## zorg (Jul 1, 2004)

Props to Dan for attempting the jump. It's a pretty good size one. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## bdamschen (Jan 4, 2006)

Bummer dude, I think that jump was actually less sketchy before someone took the landing out,


----------



## GuruAtma (May 17, 2004)

Although his rep as a poster on this board isn't so great, Chris Duncan teaches a good jumping class.


----------



## Plim (Dec 8, 2004)

First off, Dan: Hah-hah!  



The Law said:


> Wasn't Chum drunk too when he did that?
> 
> Definitely a lot of material here for another script...


That crash and its aftermath were freaking hilarious. (Although at the time it kind of sucked.) How long does it take to make one of those video thingies?

Beverages... Riding in the dark... Crashing... Wife smacking CHUM upside da head... CHUM making blueberry pancakes when he could barely stand...

Mmmm... Blueberry pancakes...


----------



## LWright (Jan 29, 2006)

Oh that awkward moment when the other riders are trying to decide to ride for help or just drag your arse off into the bushes!


----------



## jdubsl2 (Feb 6, 2006)

LWright said:


> Oh that awkward moment when the other riders are trying to decide to ride for help or just drag your arse off into the bushes!


Man... NO KIDDING! Totally akward! I just thought oh fark!!! The first words out of his mouth were "my turn for a broken collar bone." Then it was DOUBLE FARKKKKK!!

He made the quickest recovery ever and rode out. :thumbsup:

We'll make sure to record the do-over (on the Ibis). Hehehe.


----------



## GuruAtma (May 17, 2004)

Hey you could send the video to break.com and get $400


----------



## iheartbicycles (Mar 14, 2008)

GuruAtma said:


> Hey you could send the video to break.com and get $400


I already did. Thanks for the beer money, Dan!:thumbsup:


----------



## jeng (Aug 12, 2005)

Once you take to the air it's just a matter of time before EPIC FAIL. My last big one was on the step up step down on Braille and that one cracked my helmet in five spots. One thing is for sure though, when you go back and nail the jump that bit you, it feels oh so good. Glad to hear you're not hurt to bad. I feel like part of learning to jump is learning how to fall without hurting yourself. Keep practicing


----------



## tsimbu (Jan 25, 2005)

jeng said:


> I feel like part of learning to jump is learning how to fall without hurting yourself. Keep practicing


Which part? I say both.


----------



## TahoeBC (Apr 11, 2006)




----------



## The Law (Jun 4, 2005)

Plim said:


> First off, Dan: Hah-hah!
> 
> That crash and its aftermath were freaking hilarious. (Although at the time it kind of sucked.) How long does it take to make one of those video thingies?
> 
> ...


You don't like blueberries...


----------



## Ebo (Dec 30, 2003)

Good one....and I laugh as a too often participant of the "Ring my bell" fan club... Glad Dan is ok. He was fortunate to say the least.


----------



## poff (Dec 23, 2003)

Dude, I could not believe my eyes! I have never seen you crash. Glad to hear you are OK.


----------



## jimx200 (Oct 13, 2009)

Sheeeeit...glad you are OK...video made my 50 something bones ache!


----------

